# 2007?? SID auto trani



## jd56 (May 13, 2012)

So here I finally made it to this forum. Never was a schwinn guy but, am officially a new owner of a 
2007 ?? "SID" automatic transmission Schwinn.
Not sure how this Shimano trani works and where to go to get info on it.
I was told that Schwinn only made this bike for one year (2007)...is that true?
If so that makes it rare I would imagine....wonder how many were produced....thoughts??

All responses and direction for info is appreciated.

No tanklight but a cool bike


----------



## Uniblab (May 13, 2012)

Nirve offers an automatic with a "magic black box" (actually silver). Other brands include Autogear, Autobike, and the current offender is Landrider, all of these use a derailleur based system. Haven't heard anything about the Nirve or the Schwinn autos but comments about the other brands are not complimentary (to put it extremely nicely).

Have you ridden this yet? I'd be interested to know how well it shifts (quality, speed and timing). The derailleur systems apparently shift when coasting which obviously requires some rider interaction in order for it to shift....not truly automatic in this regard.


----------



## jd56 (May 13, 2012)

Thats what I'm trying to find out. User compatibility.
I rode it yesterday on the vintage ride at the Eden show. Hills were not forgiving to say the least.
I seems the faster the pedaling in 1st the trani would then shift based on the speed of the revolutions. But, if you stopped pedaling and the revs were reduced it would down shift.
Not sure if it went into a third gear.
So here I am as a newbie schwinn guy, asking for help and info.


----------



## jd56 (May 13, 2012)

*Can't find info on this SID*

OK, I spent some time on the web researching this bike and can't find anything except the 2011 model SID

Please help me determine the year and exactly what I have here.
A value would be helpful as well.

Here is the serial#

SNIDC07L00666
below that is this stamping  472--

Both front and rear hubs are stamped Shimano
Front is SG-3CO1 Singapore
rear is DHI2N01  China
gear box is marled Shimano Automatic and appears to have an adjustment screww w/ 5 dots on the face and a "N" designation
The chainfuard is marked Shcwinn Coasting Shimano

I can post more pics if needed to identify the year and number of gears.
A location to acquire a owners manual would also be helpful. Hopefully it has a parts breakdown of the gearbox and hubs.

The wife just rode it and loves it.


----------



## rhenning (May 13, 2012)

Trek sold a bike similar to this for a bit.  I test rode it but was not impressed.  The shift points are adjustable but not while riding the bike.  To me that seemed to make it always shift at the wrong time.  Roger


----------



## jd56 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Roger.
I did notice that while pedaling in a higher gear the bike shifted to the lower gear without warning. I actually thought I broke it.

Trek...interesting


----------



## greenephantom (May 13, 2012)

No idea as to value or worth, nor as to mechanical or schematic info.  This sort of auto-shifting stuff has been around for a while (I think Shimano adapted their Nexus 4 with a magic box about 10 years back), but it hasn't really caught on.  I rode on of the the Trek Limes a while back with the auto-3 system on it, found it to be okay but not something that I would want for myself.  For most folks who ride bikes it makes sense, since most folks can't seem to figure out geared hubs.

Neat bike though.  Too bad they didn't combo the magic box with something even more obscure like belt drive or shaft drive.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jd56 (May 13, 2012)

*Added pics for help in Identifing*

Here are some pics to help aid the indentifying process.

Serial# 





Gearbox










Front hub










Rear hub










Chainguard


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2012)

*Still need info ...please*

I know this is a newer Schwinn but, there has to be a member here that knows about and or owns one of these for Coasting Automatics.

I have listed the bike on CL at $350...how far am I off the value or am I spot on?
There just is no info on this that I can find.
It just doesn't fit in my collection....got to let it go.


----------

